# S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurücksetzen



## Wanderer92 (25. Juni 2016)

*S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurücksetzen*

Guten Abend.
Vor ~2Jahren gekauft hat meine 1TB USB3.0 HDD nach bereits einem Jahr Lesefehler verursacht.
Von Anfang an hatte ich den USB-Controller vor der HDD unter Verdacht und habe mit einem neuen Gehaeuse und mehr Platz die HDD nun "rein" geholt.
Also alles gesichert (Roadkil's Unstop Copy ist da sehr hilfreich), die HDD ueber SATA angeschlossen und formatiert.
Ich habe nun zum Testen einiges wieder draufgeschaufelt, defragmentiert und geloescht (>200GB).
Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mehr (haengender Explorer oder andere Lesefehler) und doch zeigt SMART mir als aktuellen Wert 1 an.
Wie aktuell ist dieser Wert dann und steigt er ggf. wieder? Und laesst sich dieser Status komplett neu bestimmen?
Und kann man hier wirklich kein Ã¤,Ã¼ oder Ã¶ schreiben?


Spoiler



----------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskInfo 6.8.1 (C) 2008-2016 hiyohiyo
                                Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

    OS : Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)
  Date : 2016/06/25 19:41:31

-- Controller Map ----------------------------------------------------------
 + ATA Channel 4 (4) [ATA]
   - SAMSUNG HN-M101MBB ATA Device
 + ATA Channel 5 (5) [ATA]
   - WDC WD1003FZEX-00MK2A0 ATA Device
 + Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series SATA AHCI Controller - 8C02 [ATA]
   + ATA Channel 2 (2)
     - SAMSUNG HD321KJ ATA Device
   + ATA Channel 3 (3)
     - Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250GB ATA Device
   - ATA Channel 4 (4)
   - ATA Channel 5 (5)

-- Disk List ---------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250GB : 250,0 GB [0/1/0, pd1] - sg
 (2) SAMSUNG HD321KJ : 320,0 GB [1/0/0, pd1]
 (3) WDC WD1003FZEX-00MK2A0 : 1000,2 GB [2/3/0, pd1] - wd
 (4) SAMSUNG HN-M101MBB : 1000,2 GB [3/2/0, pd1]
 (5) WDC WD10JMVW-11AJGS3 : 1000,2 GB [4/X/X, sa1] (V=1058, P=1078) - wd

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (4) SAMSUNG HN-M101MBB
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
           Model : SAMSUNG HN-M101MBB
        Firmware : 2AR10001
   Serial Number : S2RXJ9BB905001
       Disk Size : 1000,2 GB (8,4/137,4/1000,2/1000,2)
     Buffer Size : 8192 KB
     Queue Depth : 32
    # of Sectors : 1953525168
   Rotation Rate : 5400 RPM
       Interface : Serial ATA
   Major Version : ATA8-ACS
   Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 6
   Transfer Mode : SATA/300 | SATA/300
  Power On Hours : 28502 Std.
  Power On Count : 6099 mal
     Temperature : 27 C (80 F)
   Health Status : Schlecht
        Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, AAM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
       APM Level : 0080h [OFF]
       AAM Level : FE00h [OFF]

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 __1 __1 _51 00000015CB5F Lesefehlerrate â†“
02 252 252 __0 000000000000 Datendurchsatz-Leistung â†‘
03 _86 _86 _25 000000001168 Mittl. Anlaufzeit â†“
04 _94 _94 __0 000000001B83 Start/Stopp-Zyklen d. Spindel
05 252 252 _10 000000000000 Anz. wiederzugewiesener Sektoren â†“
07 252 252 _51 000000000000 Anz. Suchfehler
08 252 252 _15 000000000000 GÃ¼te der Suchoperationen â†‘
09 100 100 __0 000000006F56 Betriebsstunden
0A 252 252 _51 000000000000 Anz. misslungener SpindelanlÃ¤ufe â†“
0B 100 100 __0 0000000000D8 Anz. notwendiger Rekalibrierungen â†“
0C _94 _94 __0 0000000017D3 Anz. GerÃ¤te-EinschaltvorgÃ¤nge
B5 100 100 __0 000000411239 Herstellerspezifisch
BF 100 100 __0 000000000004 G-Sensor-Fehlerrate â†“
C0 252 252 __0 000000000000 AusschaltungsabbrÃ¼che â†“
C2 _64 _60 __0 0030000B001B Temperatur â†“
C3 100 100 __0 000000000000 Hardware-ECC wiederhergestellt
C4 252 252 __0 000000000000 Wiederzuweisungsereignisse â†“
C5 _56 _56 __0 000000001CC4 Aktuell schwebende Sektoren â†“
C6 252 252 __0 000000000000 Nicht korrigierbare Sektoren â†“
C7 200 200 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA-CRC-Fehler â†“
C8 100 100 __0 00000000007D Schreibfehlerrate â†“
DF 100 100 __0 0000000000D8 Laden/Entladen-Wiederholungen
E1 _53 _53 __0 0000000756E8 Laden/Entladen-Zyklen â†“

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
        0    1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9
000: 0040 3FFF C837 0010 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: 5332 5258 4A39 4242 3930 3530 3031 2020 2020 2020
020: 0000 4000 0004 3241 5231 3030 3031 5341 4D53 554E
030: 4720 484E 2D4D 3130 314D 4242 2020 2020 2020 2020
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8010 4000 2F00
050: 4000 0200 0200 0007 3FFF 0010 003F FC10 00FB 0000
060: FFFF 0FFF 0000 0407 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0000
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F 1D06 0004 004C 0040
080: 01FF 0028 746B 7F69 6123 7469 BC41 6123 007F 006E
090: 006E 0080 FFFE 0000 FE00 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: 6DB0 7470 0000 0000 0000 0000 4000 0000 5002 4E92
110: 0632 08C4 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 401C
120: 401C 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0029 0000
130: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0003 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 1518 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 103F 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0001 0400 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 92A5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
     +0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 2F 00 01 01 5F CB 15 00 00 00 00 02 26
010: 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 23 00 56 56 68
020: 11 00 00 00 00 00 04 32 00 5E 5E 83 1B 00 00 00
030: 00 00 05 33 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 2E
040: 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 24 00 FC FC 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 32 00 64 64 56 6F 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0A 32 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 32
070: 00 64 64 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 32 00 5E 5E D3
080: 17 00 00 00 00 00 B5 22 00 64 64 39 12 41 00 00
090: 00 00 BF 22 00 64 64 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 22
0A0: 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 02 00 40 3C 1B
0B0: 00 0B 00 30 00 00 C3 3A 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C4 32 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 32
0D0: 00 38 38 C4 1C 00 00 00 00 00 C6 30 00 FC FC 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 36 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 C8 2A 00 64 64 7D 00 00 00 00 00 00 DF 32
100: 00 64 64 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 E1 32 00 35 35 E8
110: 56 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AC 35 00 5B
170: 03 00 01 00 02 E5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B8

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
     +0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 19 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 05 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 33
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 0F 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0A 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 B5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DF 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E1 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurÃ¼cksetzen*

Die Zeichen im letzten Satz sind nicht zu lesen. 

Ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo lässt sich auch besser auswerten. Dafür am Besten auf Dezimale Werte umstellen.


----------



## Wanderer92 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurÃ¼cksetzen*

So?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



äöü
Man darf nicht auf Vorschau klicken^^


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurÃ¼cksetzen*

was willst du da denn zurücksetzen? Die Platte ist kaputt


----------



## Inzersdorfer (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurÃ¼cksetzen*

Die Platte ist eigentlich ein Fall für den Garantieumtausch.

1.428.319 Lesefehler (ID 01); 216 Kalibrierwiederholungen (ID 0B); 7.364 pending Sectors (ID C5) also Sektoren die nicht gelesen werden können, ob die defekt sind zeigt sich erst nach dem nächsten Beschreiben selbiger; 128 Schreibfehler (ID C8).


----------



## Wanderer92 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurÃ¼cksetzen*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> was willst du da denn zurücksetzen? Die Platte ist kaputt



Offensichtlich ja nicht.
Seit sie intern über SATA angeschlossen ist, gab es keine Probleme mehr.
Wenn ich vorher über USB eine 50GB Videodatei auf die Platte kopiert habe, war diese Datei unbrauchbar.
Jetzt kann ich diese Datei sogar auf der Platte mehrfach kopieren, defragmentieren und immernoch normal lesen.
Deswegen hatte ich ja auch von Anfang an den USB-Controller in Verdacht, welcher bei der HDD mit im Gehäuse war.
Nur helfen mir die Werte nichts, wenn S.M.A.R.T. nicht auf sowas reagiert.



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> 1.428.319 Lesefehler


Die kommen ja von der Zeit, als die Platte noch über USB lief.
Hatte u.a. noch meine Musik dort drauf und habe dort auch als erstes die Lesefehler gemerkt.



> Die Platte ist eigentlich ein Fall für den Garantieumtausch.


Es sind eher mehr als 2 Jahre.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurücksetzen*

Sofortige Datensicherung und dann ne neue Platte kaufen.


----------



## Wanderer92 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurÃ¼cksetzen*



			
				Wanderer92 schrieb:
			
		

> Also alles gesichert (...) und formatiert.


Aktuell bin ich am Testen...steht alles da.

PS.: Soll nicht komisch rüberkommen, aber die Datensicherung gehört nicht zur Frage.
Ich brauche viel eher Tipps, was die aktualität bzw. das zurücksetzen der S.M.A.R.T.-Werte betrifft oder einen guten Test für die Festplatte.
Ansonsten kann ich halt auch nur hunderte GB auf die Festplatte kopieren, fragmentieren, defragmentieren und schauen, ob sie noch komplett lesbar sind (was sie über USB wie gesagt nicht mehr wären).


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurÃ¼cksetzen*

Ich hatte mal die gleiche Platte aus dem Notebook meiner Eltern ausgebaut, auch wegen einem Defekt (Windows wurde immer langsamer bis es stehen geblieben ist). 

Lass mal die Seatools über die Platte latschen, denn danach ging die HDD tatsächlich wieder mehr als ein halbes Jahr problemlos (danach hatte ich das Notebook nicht mehr  ).
http://www.seagate.com/de/de/support/downloads/item/seatools-win-master/

Ist zwar ein Tool das für Seagate-Platten gedacht ist, aber Samsungs HDD-Sparte ging ja an Seagate. Daher funktioniert es auch problemlos. 
Erst den Kurztest, dann den Langtest. Falls du die Option bekommst, versuch die Platte reparieren zu lassen und wiederhole die Tests dann nochmal.

Wenn die Platte mehrfach den Langzeittest nicht besteht und auch nach mehreren Reparaturversuchen nicht den Langzeittest besteht, ist sie ein Fall für die Tonne.  Ob das Tool nach der Reparatur sagt dass es erfolgreich war oder nicht ist erfahrungsgemäß egal. Der 1. Reparaturversuch ging in meinem Fall laut den SeaTools zwar erfolgreich über die Bühne, der Langzeittest danach aber nicht. Der zweite Reparaturversuch schlug fehl, aber danach lief die Platte wieder problemlos auch durch den Langzeittest. 

Aber auch so würde ich da im Zweifelsfall keine wichtigen Daten mehr draufspeichern. Höchstens sowas wie deine Steam-Bibliothek oder so.


----------



## Wanderer92 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurÃ¼cksetzen*

Danke für die Antwort.
Werde mir den Link für den Fall mal abspeichern, dass die Platte wieder rumzickt, im Laptop wird da ja wohl kaum ein USB->SATA Adapter sein.
Bei der automatischen Reparatur wird der wohl das gleiche machen wie UnstopCopy, also die Qualität der Datei nach den schreiben zu prüfen.
Windows macht das nicht, dadurch ist mir das überhaupt erst aufgefallen.
Aber bisher funktioniert es ja, bin mittlerweile bei 400(!) über den Explorer geschriebenen GB an Testdateien und alles ist lesbar.


----------



## hendrosch (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurücksetzen*

Schreib sie einmal komplett voll bzw. formatierten (nicht schnell Formatierung) sollte auch gehen.
Danach hast du weniger/keine schwebenden Sektoren mehr und die Platte ist ganz oder aber die defekten Sektoren steigen an (sind grade noch 0) dann kannst du sie weg werfen. 
Im ersten Fall kannst du die Lesefehlerrate ignorieren, eventuell geht die sogar runter durch korrekte Daten schreiben.


----------



## Wanderer92 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurÃ¼cksetzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo lässt sich auch besser auswerten. Dafür am Besten auf Dezimale Werte umstellen.


Da habe ich doch schon meine Antwort und merke es erst jetzt.
Man braucht ja nicht den aktuellen Wert von CDI betrachten (also 1), sondern ob sich die totale Anzahl der Fehler immernoch steigert.

@hendrosch
Die Screenshots sind von heute, formatiert habe ich sie vor 2 tagen.
Aktuell schreibe ich sie komplett voll, sollte ich sie danach nochmal formatieren?


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurücksetzen*

Wenn du die normale Formatierung machst, werden die Sektoren auch komplett ausgenullt.


----------



## Wanderer92 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurücksetzen*

Ich habe normal formatiert, dennoch sinkt die Zahl der schwebenden Sektoren langsam.
Nja, wenn die Platte voll ist, melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Wanderer92 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurÃ¼cksetzen*

Meine Güte...das formatieren einer vollgeschriebenen HDD dauert ewig. 
Aber es ist geschafft und das Ergebnis stimmt mich doch positiv.
Hier einmal via cmd vollgeschrieben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nach der erneuten Formatierung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest kann ich daraus schließen, dass formatieren nicht mit normalen beschreiben vergleichbar ist.
Allerdings ist die G-Sensor Fehlerrate beim formatieren von 4 auf 10 gestiegen.

PS.: Sind schwebende Sektoren eigentlich Bereiche, in denen Lese/Schreibfehler vorgekommen sind?
Und ist es einfach Pech, wenn eine Datei dort reingeschrieben wird oder wird dieser Bereich möglichst nicht beschrieben?


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurücksetzen*

Eigentlich ist der bloß ein Indikator dafür, dass die Platte zu starken Bewegungen ausgesetzt war.

Ich würde zur Sicherheit noch die SeaTools laufen lassen. 
Bis auf die 7 Lesefehler scheint aber wirklich alles ok zu sein, und die tausenden schwebenden Sektoren sind auch vollkommen weg... :o


----------



## Wanderer92 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurücksetzen*



> Eigentlich ist der bloß ein Indikator dafür, dass die Platte zu starken Bewegungen ausgesetzt war.


Genau mein Gedanke...allerdings liegt sie im Gehäuse auf Filzpads und wurde das letzte mal vor den Einbau bewegt.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurücksetzen*

Wobei das eigentlich auch kein gutes Zeichen ist, wenn die Formatierung so lange dauert.


----------



## Wanderer92 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: S.M.A.R.T.-Werte zurücksetzen*

Das liegt an der Übertragungsrate, welche mit >140MB/s anfängt und sich nach ~5min. auf <40MB/s einpegelt.
Kann man bei dieser Festplatte immer beobachten und die Werte in CDI haben sich auch nicht weiter verändert.
Ich musste nur beobachten, dass Foobar2000 die HDD manchmal nicht einschalten kann/darf.
Der Player lädt dann (ohne einen Fehler auszugeben) und ich muss über den Explorer manuell darauf zugreifen...dann springt sie allerdings sofort normal an und Foobar motzt nicht rum.
Bisher halte ich das für ein Softwareproblem, mal schauen ob sich das lösen lässt.


----------

